
Why Amazon's HaaS (Hardware as a Service) Strategy is a Winner - terpua
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/amazon_haas_hardware_as_a_service.php
======
brianr
Anyone here using S3 or EC2 to power their startup?

~~~
kirubakaran
[http://decenturl.com/news.ycombinator/earlier-ycnews-
discuss...](http://decenturl.com/news.ycombinator/earlier-ycnews-discussion)

~~~
brianr
nice, thanks

------
wmf
Wasn't "utility computing" good enough? Why do we need to rename it to "HaaS"?

